# Eski vs. büyük



## garcia1683

Hi again! 

I have seen in the dictionary that both _eski _and _büyük_ can translate into "old." Is there a difference in usage?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rallino

Which dictionary are you using? Eski is old; büyük is big.


----------



## vasrock

Actually you can use "büyük" as old. But there are rules:

We use _büyük _when we talk about ages of all creatures.
"O benden büyük"
--> He/She is older than me.

"En büyük kedimin adı Leo"
--> Oldest one of my cats is named Leo.

We use _eski _when we talk about ages of stuff.
"Bu kitap daha eski."
--> This book is older (than the other)

Hope it clears your curiosity


----------



## Rallino

Ah, of course vasrock is right. I didn't think about that.


----------



## garcia1683

Awesome, guys, that really helps. Only one thing: may we use "eski" with people as well? But, on the other hand, "büyük" cannot be used with objects, right? So, to summarize:

Eski => people and objects
Büyük => people

Is that right?


----------



## Rallino

Eski can be used for people. But then it means _previous _or _ex_. For example: _Eski karım_ (my ex-wife).

Büyük, when used for objects, only means _big_.


----------



## hhtt

"Eski" sometimes might mean "kıdemli/senior". "O bu işte benden eskidir."-> _he/she was working here before me."
_
Sometimes "eski" might refer to "more experienced/daha tecrübeli".  -> "_O bu işte benden eski, ben henüz yeniyim." _might refer to "_he is more experienced than me, (because) I am new (at this job/task)"

_


----------



## garcia1683

It's crystal clear now, thanks so much!


----------



## uress

In Greek we use büyük=megalos for _people's age_ and for _things _as _big_, and eski=palios for _things _as _old _and _old _for _people_, too, as *my old friend* = I have had him as a *friend for a long time*. How do you say this inTurkish?


----------



## hhtt

eski arkadaşım/dostum.


----------



## garcia1683

How does "yaşlı" play into this equation? What is the difference with "eski" and "büyük"?


----------



## Rallino

Yaşlı = _not young_
Eski = _not new_
Büyük =_ big_ (and in some contexts _elder_)


----------



## Ravien

garcia1683 said:


> How does "yaşlı" play into this equation? What is the difference with "eski" and "büyük"?


''Yaşlı'' is more similar to ''elder'' and ''eski'' is more like ''ancient''. However ''büyük'' can be used both as ''old'' and ''big''.


----------



## spiraxo

yaşlı = viejo, anciano  → as in amigo viejo
eski = viejo → as in viejo amigo
büyük = grande, mayor (in some contexts)


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

yaşlı = aged/ of advanced age (English), âgé (French)

yaşlı kadın = an aged woman/  une femme âgée.


----------



## uress

And what is the difference between büyük kadın and yaşlı kadın?


----------



## Ravien

uress said:


> And what is the difference between büyük kadın and yaşlı kadın?


Hi! Büyük kadın can be used both as old woman and big woman, however, it is commonly used to refer the size. Yaşlı kadın is basically old woman.


----------

